# E60 Fold-Down rear seats?



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I searched the forum, and all I could find was some older posts from people saying that they thought the fold-down rear seats in the E60 wouldn't contribute to noise in the trunk, or that they were less comfortable than the non fold-downs. This is what I'm interested in finding out.

But, these were conjecture from people that hadn't seen the seats.

So, could someone who has the fold-downs please post an opinion?

Thanks!

- Dave


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, I have the fold-downs and I have no complaints. The car is quiet and comfortable.

Having said that, I don't have a way to compare things to a car without fold downs.

I've had fold downs previously on two E39s and never had anyone complain about comfort. To me, getting the fold downs doesn't sacrifice anything and clearly adds utility to the car when you need to transport something large.


----------



## spec33 (Feb 27, 2004)

I have fold down seat in my 525i. The other that the car I had before had fold down seats and the outside sound is the same; very little ouside noise. what I can say is that when I'm in my car with music blasting. No one outside can hear :drive:


----------

